# [Help Wanted] Installing Glitch Kernel With Cm7



## andschwa (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey, I need some help.

I've been reading a lot on rooting, installing custom ROMs, using different kernels, and a little bit about radios.

I have a Verizon Samsung SCH-i500 (The Fascinate).

I've successfully flashed CWM4 with Odin, and successfully used it to flash CM7, which is currently running. I have some apps installed, and everything is working great.

Now I want to install the Glitch kernel. I've downloaded the low leakage one, and I don't plan to OC/UC it, just leave it at defaults. I have the zip on the SD card, and I have the Ultimate Kernel Cleaning Script on it too.

At this point I am in recovery (rebooted to it from CM7), and just performed a backup.

What I think I need to do is this: run the kernel prep script (supposed to handle cleaning the caches etc.) then flash the kernel itself (just like I flashed CM7).

Before I do this, I want to be really sure, because it's taken quite a few tries to get to where I am now (previously ran MUIU, but woke up to a force close loop on com.android.phone this morning). I'm also too cheap to pay for a backup app, so my apps are as is (though it's not _terribly_ difficult to redo them.)

Am I missing anything, or do I have a green-light to go ahead?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers,

Andrew Schwartzmeyer


----------



## andschwa (Nov 21, 2011)

Since I'd backed up and was in the mood for adventure, I went ahead and tried it: SUCCESS.

Just booted into CM7, kernel version lists: 2.6.35.12_Glitch-V12-DEV-Fascinate.

Oh, and Mod version lists: CyanogenMod-7.1.0-Fascinate.

So, a few remaining questions: what are the pros/cons of installing the latest nightly build of CM7?

How do I go about checking for updates for CM7 and Glitch?

What should I know about new radios? I didn't research that much. On stock and on MIUI, my Google Voice app seemed to lose connection to data and wifi all the time.

Thanks.


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

This doesn't belong in this section as its not development.

Titanium Backup (free version) will backup apps for free. Force closes are generally cause by not wiping data before flashing or permissions.

Either way, yes you can flash in the manner you have mentioned. However I would recommend you flash JTs 3-button fix kernel first. Also couldn't hurt to have the LL, ML, and HL Glitch kernels on your SD card already in case your phone doesn't like the first one you flash. (Also the reason to have the 3 button fix installed).

Personally running Miui with JTs Kernel.


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Nightlies can sometimes add features, sometimes fix bugs, sometimes break things. Normally they are fine to run, but understand the risks of going away from the known stable rom.

As for data, for me only Miui does not have data drop outs. VGB and CM7 usually require airplane mode to be toggled on and off frequently in lower service areas.

Most people prefer EC09, that or ED05. Most get better data speeds with EC09.


----------



## andschwa (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your help.

I can't seem to find a way to move my thread to a different forum, so I'll heed your advice next time and find a more appropriate subforum.

Over today I haven't had any data dropping issues, which is a major plus. My MIUI install was probably not clean, it was my first "successfull" ROM flashing.

Thanks for the tip about Titanium Backup, My Backup Root wouldn't let me restore from a "different" device without the paid version, so I said screw it.

I will do some research on the different modem/radios (I'm not even sure how they are to be referenced).

Seeing as how I posted in the wrong thread, I'll let this be my last post.

Again, thank you for your help


----------



## mkuehl06 (Oct 4, 2011)

OhioYJ said:


> Nightlies can sometimes add features, sometimes fix bugs, sometimes break things. Normally they are fine to run, but understand the risks of going away from the known stable rom.
> 
> As for data, for me only Miui does not have data drop outs. VGB and CM7 usually require airplane mode to be toggled on and off frequently in lower service areas.
> 
> Most people prefer EC09, that or ED05. Most get better data speeds with EC09.


Not meaning to add to the discussion in any way seeing as this wasnt posted in the correct spot anyway, but a lot of people, including myself have had very good results with the eh03 modem.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

mkuehl06 said:


> Not meaning to add to the discussion in any way seeing as this wasnt posted in the correct spot anyway, but a lot of people, including myself have had very good results with the eh03 modem.


I had better speeds and signal with the EH09/EI20 modem when I was on TSM Resurrection, I am back on poolparty with ED05, but plan on getting the EI20 modem back on.


----------



## zolaze (Oct 16, 2011)

I just flashed the glitch v13. I would get the latetest one if I were you.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

silentmage said:


> I had better speeds and signal with the EH09/EI20 modem when I was on TSM Resurrection, I am back on poolparty with ED05, but plan on getting the EI20 modem back on.


Ei20 modem is not compatible for the fascinate...eh03 is the latest modem that is.

Op Flash the latest glitchv13, you can change leakages in cwm under glitch menu. No need to have three different leakages stored on the sd card anymore


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Ei20 modem is not compatible for the fascinate...eh03 is the latest modem that is.


know where to get just the modem, or will I have to pull it out of the eh03 rom?

EDIT: I had EH03 on resurrection and didn't get great signal, have to try it on pool party. I do know where to get the EH03 modem though, I'm gettin my numbers mixed up. Do you know where to get the EH09 modem?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

silentmage said:


> know where to get just the modem, or will I have to pull it out of the eh03 rom?
> 
> EDIT: I had EH03 on resurrection and didn't get great signal, have to try it on pool party. I do know where to get the EH03 modem though, I'm gettin my numbers mixed up. Do you know where to get the EH09 modem?


eh09/ei20 modems are not compatible with the fascinate... Here is a list of compatible modems:

EH03- http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&drKey=1359&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1349895&v=1&libid=1321911631548&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.multiupload.com%2FUO5VDDSCT0&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fforumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D721&title=(full%20tar%20package%2Fradio)(EH03)%7Bodin%2Fheimdall%7D%20Verizon%202.3.5%20Gingerbread%20-%20xda-developers&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.multiupload.com%2FUO5VDDSCT0&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13219116526871
EC09- http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=631016&d=1308583586
ED05- http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&drKey=1359&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1180187&v=1&libid=1321911879087&out=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropbox.com%2Fu%2F20429629%2Fed05_radio.tar.md5&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fforumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D721%26order%3Ddesc%26page%3D4&title=%5BED05%5D%5BMODEM%5D%5BODIN%5D%20ED05%20Modem%2FRadio%20Odin%20Package%20-%20xda-developers&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropbox.com%2Fu%2F20429629%2Fed05_radio.tar.md5&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13219118856061
These are the 3 best modems for the fascinate...I get the best speeds with ec09, pulled 2.2mb down saturday night with -71db dignal. Everybody is claiming eh03 is the best, but Im not seeing it.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> eh09/ei20 modems are not compatible with the fascinate... Here is a list of compatible modems:
> 
> EH03- http://api.viglink.c..._13219116526871
> EC09- http://forum.xda-dev...16&d=1308583586
> ...


What modem does TSM resurrection use then? I start with powerwashed EH09 then flash that. Based on the OP for the ROM it looks like it is EI20 with the apn changed. I'll stick with EH03 for now, maybe try EC09.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

powerwashed gb came with the ec09 modem. again ei20/eh09 modems break data on the fascinate. ccompos had to implement this modem instead.


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

ive been having issues with CM7/Glitchv13 my touch buttons are completely unresponsive. i flashed EE19 with prepartition checked then flashed EH09 right away then CWM4 For CM7, 3 button into CWM and flash Stable CM7 7.1.0 and boot, then boot into recovery from power menu and install glitch.
am i doing this wrong? or maybe just my phone, any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

The EC09 modem works magic on ICS, it tripled my 3G speed, good lookin


----------



## mkuehl06 (Oct 4, 2011)

Deleted ...


----------

